# Shiskine Golf Course Isle of Arran



## bigslice (Jul 13, 2012)

before i went i sussed out what clubs to put in my pencil bag. went for driver 4 6 8 pw sw putter. shiskine is a twelve hole course on the south west side of arran. arrived and didnt no what to expect. this is a short course with nearly every hole being VERY QUIRKY. if you ever get the chance play it. it is in very good condition and the views are brilliant. we played it twice and the second time round is more fun. LOADS of blind tee shots and LOADS of fun. only disapointment was NO bevvy in the clubhouse. also noticed a very high porportion of ladies (bigslice likes the ladies)


----------



## ADB (Jul 13, 2012)

Bigslice - hope you don't mind me posting some photos I took a few weeks back when I played here. I thought it was a little gem!











































The new forum layout doesn't help, but you get the idea!


----------



## bigslice (Jul 13, 2012)

cool, i forgot my bunnet and im suffering today


----------



## thecraw (Jul 15, 2012)

Great wee track, I absolutely love Shiskine and its wonderful mix of holes.


----------

